# CD13 Progesterone level of 122??????????? Help?? What does it mean???



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there - I need your advise!!!

Last week on CD12 I had my scan that showed an irregular shaped 20mm follicle.  They thought that it may be a letual phase cyst and that I may have ovulated but gave me the Pregnyl injection just in case.

I had a CD13 Blood test done to see the level of Progesterone.  I got my result back stating a level of 122 which is very high.  Last month I ovulated on treatment for the first time with a level of 32.  I have had another blood test yesterday which was CD19 and this was actually my day 21 blood test so lets see what the outcome will be.

What does this mean.  Does this mean it was a cyst? Does it mean that I had ovulated early?  Is there a possibility that I am pg? Does a high progesterone level indicate multiple ovulation?  When do you think I will get AF?  

My hormones have really been harsh this month - maybe this is the reason why.

PS - Im on 1500mg of Metformin and 50mg of Clomid

Tweets xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bloody hell Tweets, thats amazing! Congrats on such a good result. I'm not really that up on levels and their meanings, but sureply that has to be good. How come they did bloods on CD13, isn't that really early?? Sorry I cna't be more help, I'm as confused as you are! 

Hope your CD21 bloods come back good too, I'm going for mine tomorrow although it will infact be CD23. Good lukc to you hun, hope you get some answers. 

KerryB
xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Kerry,

Basically I had the blood test due to the fact that they thought there was a possibility that I may have ovulated early.  At the time they thought that it was very unlikely but look at how high the result is.  Now I have a very frustrating week to wait and find out what is going in on.  I hope someone can shed some light on this weird outcome.

Good luck with your blood test!

Tweets xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there tweets
Not sure I can really help you although I'd be interested to know too...
I thought that progesterone was released once ovulation had taken place as it prepares the womb for possible implantation, so unless you ov'd early seems quite strange having such a high level on CD13....but then I'm no medical expert.
I know that my prog levels (CD21) were always high before Clomid - last one was 61 & consultant said this could indicate release more than one egg.
I had another CD21 done last Thursday - 1st month on 50mg Clomid - and yesterday consultant emailed me result of 103.... when I had my CD12 scan there were definitely 2 big follies so assume 2 eggs released.....

All I know is that progesterone levels remain high for a while as they sustain healthy womb for implantation & embryo in early stages but high prog doesn't actually indicate definite pregnancy - wish it did !

I'm afraid I can't help regards when your AF will turn up (fingers crossed it won't !   ) - mine's due on Fri (8th) so really hoping it won't appear.

Not sure


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

I have now found out the result of my Progesterone test from CD19 (this was meant to be my CD21 blood test).

I have been told that it is 42.  Nurse said that as a result this is good as it is over 30 however the fact that I also had the extremely high Progesterone result of 122 on CD13 is very strange and she does not know what it signifies.  So - Im not sure what it all means.  Im not sure whether I should be worried.

I wish someone could re-assure me.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Tweets
Glad to hear your CD19 (CD21) result was good   good luck in the  
Strange your CD13 was so high - can you not phone your consultant directly or perhaps email him & ask him ?
Sending you lots of    
Take care
Natasha


----------

